# Aster Live Steam Climax For Sale



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

I have seen an Aster live steam Climax for sale on E-bay for $5499.00.
Is this a fair price or not?
Are they good runners or problematic?
Any information either way would be greatly appreciated as I am fairly new to Live Steam.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one that has always been a good runner, some people feel they are problematic. They are hard to light through the stack but I have hinged the smoke box door so it's easy to light. They tend to run quite fast but if you try you can get them to run slower. Great pullers as a geared engine should be. If you're interested they are very easy to radio control, mine is and it's the only engine that I have that is radio controlled. 

The seller says that Aster didn't label any of the Climaxes, not true, they were labeled C & N RY for Colorado & North-Western Narrow Gauge Line, it's 1/24 scale a bit small compared to today’s 1/20.3 scale for narrow gauge. The pilot, guard iron, on these engines is very soft metal and bends easily. The one on E-bay looks to be bent but they are also easy to straighten. The price is a bit high maybe but they are not easy to find.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

i own one, its a fgood runner once I installed RC. It still runs fast but I have made some changes to look more 20.3. Doug Bronson now offers a replacement wood cab that I work with David Fletcher on to scale it up a bit. 

http://www.bronson-tate.com/kits/live-steam/index.shtml 

As for pricing the last few sold on Ebay and classifieds for max 3,000 but as low as 2300 I think.


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

A price of $5499 looks very high to me. I have seen good examples on the secondhand table at Diamondhead for $2000 and they haven't always found a quick buyer.

Wagon & Carriage Works in the UK have a mint electric example with box etc for the equivalent of $2000 and the electric version is quite rare.

http://www.wagonandcarriage.co.uk/index.html Go to the Premier Gauge pages and search under locomotives.


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

Gentlemen, 
Thank you for the insight & information. 
I will keep an eye out for one cheaper if possible. 
I am not in a hurry.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Just a couple comments. First, I've followed a couple that sold for just under $3k, so if that's an indication the referenced item is quite pricey. Secondly, I have one that per this reply is for sale and the price would be in the range of those that have sold recently. Because of time constraints, I will list it after Labor Day.

Regards,

Will Lindley


----------

